# My spraybar is whistling!!!



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I've never heard of a spray bar whistling....maybe it's a connection that's whistling somewhere? That's certainly very odd...


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

Is the spray bar under neath the water line?


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

To create a whistle there has to be some sort of tag on one of the spraybar holes at the right shape. Take a drill bit of the correct size and stick it in each hole and ream off any excess plastic. Also if it's above the water, put it below the water and you probably wont hear anything. It should be below the water anyway.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

My spray bar whistles. I like it, my pet conure tries to whistle back, also


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Plug each spraybar hole one by one. When the whistle goes away then ream that hole out.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Round toothpicks work great for cleaning and plugging spray bar holes


----------



## kirk (Apr 4, 2011)

BlazednSleepy said:


> Is the spray bar under neath the water line?



yes, completely submerged.


----------



## kirk (Apr 4, 2011)

samamorgan said:


> To create a whistle there has to be some sort of tag on one of the spraybar holes at the right shape. Take a drill bit of the correct size and stick it in each hole and ream off any excess plastic. Also if it's above the water, put it below the water and you probably wont hear anything. It should be below the water anyway.


It makes sense that a tag could cause a whistle, but the holes are perfectly round and burr/tab free.


Da Plant Man said:


> My spray bar whistles. I like it, my pet conure tries to whistle back, also


Cool, at first it was annoying but maybe i need some birds in here too!! haha


accordztech said:


> Plug each spraybar hole one by one. When the whistle goes away then ream that hole out.


I've tried that. It just changes the tone/pitch no matter which hole/s i plug. I think i'll drill them out bigger, or at least one or two of them until i get the song right...


OVT said:


> Round toothpicks work great for cleaning and plugging spray bar holes


nice tip, thanks. if i drill out this won't work so well for plugging though.
How many holes are on a stock 2213 spray bar??


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

My spray bar whistled and I discovered the problem was the outlet hose was pinched together just slightly and that little pinch caused an increase in pressure which caused the whistle. Look around for this and you may find your problem.


----------



## kirk (Apr 4, 2011)

well there was an increase in pressure. In my case the bar was trimmed shorter and the holes were the original stock size. Essentially the same thing as pinching the hose a little. This caused some whistling at the bar.

I can confirm this 'cause i just drilled out two holes and the pitch reduced. I then drilled a third and the whistle went away. That's where i'm leaving it.

BTW: the bit i used was an 1/8th inch. Just 1mm larger than the stock 2mm size.


----------



## SamandAnne (Feb 24, 2010)

*Great post, thanks!*

I know this is an old post, but I'm very glad I found it! My spray bar is whistling, too. The suggestions here were perfect, so I just wanted to comment on it. I DO have a kink in the outlet hose that I'll have to figure out how to straighten out. I never would have looked to that as the source of the problem. Hopefully I'll be able to straighten that out and take care of the problem. Thanks for posting your final solution and for all the suggestions!


----------



## Jonnyb (Jun 19, 2019)

*My spraybar is also whining.*

A couple of years later, this thread helped me, too!
Yes, pitch changes when flow is adjusted at the filter outlet. fun. 
When flow is reduced a lot, the hum disappears, but that's not helpful.
Changing the depth of the spraybar can also affect the sound...
I'm going to just try to enjoy the tone for now, until i'm sure i'm happy with the new tank and filter.
It's a Tetra EX1200 Plus. The double spraybar does seem a little short for a filter of this power. 
The giant eheim 2080 1200xl of similar power has a much longer spraybar, and does not sing 

thanks!

JB


----------

